# Can someone help me with some info



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

As far as I know ALL UK electrical apprenticeships are 'managed' by a company called JTL. get in touch with them

www.jtltraining.com

don't try one of the independent training schemes. I have NEVER heard of anyone who has got a job at the end of it .

best of luck as work is not that great here at present


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

CFine, unless you are planning to remain in the UK beyond this immediate term period of "helping granddad" (- good for you btw) starting over completely and even racking up hours that won't won't translate beyond the UK (AU/NZ too?) might not be the best use of your time.

Things like expanding your knowledge in a hobby by getting a job doing that or some other trade or business altogether might be worth considering as alternative approaches to putting a few coins in your pocket (as bottom of the heap helper wages would do) while there.

Even at the high end like getting on with an exporting manufacturer there (PLC, controls, assembly, etc) who need tech reps in the US (or elsewhere). These jobs pay VERY well and have some very nice benefits for a younger man available to travel.

Good luck whatever you do.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

well their is me and my 2 younger brothers, If i moved to the Uk it would be permament no reason to move back, but taking all my tools and **** just seems like a pain to me. But i'll check into that and find out. i am just looking for informations now, my two younger brothers are in college and the army.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

If I could get a really good job in the UK, I'd take it. But, it'd have to be really good.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

good luck with taking care of your granpa. that's a noble thing you are doing, best of luck.


----------

